
Google Pack: Chrome Replaces Firefox in Google Pack's Default Browser Choice - Anon84
http://lifehacker.com/5108733/chrome-replaces-firefox-in-google-packs-default-browser-choice
======
pasbesoin
Anyone else have NoScript alert on this page to a potential XSS condition?

~~~
pasbesoin
Guess this explains it. Sigh. Now I've admitted to using Facebook. But you
see, it was this girl, and she wanted to "friend" me...

Shoulda known better.

[http://lifehacker.com/5109085/log-into-lifehacker-using-
face...](http://lifehacker.com/5109085/log-into-lifehacker-using-facebook-
connect?t=9448521#viewcomments)

------
johns
How would you like to be on the Google Pack team right now? What a lame
assignment.

